

Blogging Forefather Seeks to Re-Invent Blogging, Again - cshenoy
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/blogging_forefather_seeks_to_re-invent_blogging_ag.php

======
w1ntermute
While Winer certainly deserves respect for all he's done, that Twitter
squabble with Arrington et al. certainly didn't help his public image.
Arrington has a well-established reputation as a master troll, and it was
rather sad to see Winer take Arrington's bait hook, line, and sinker.

------
ajg1977
_His near-absolute disinterest in visual design, his chronically caustic
personality and his apparently principle-driven burning of bridges haven't
helped either._

Ouch.

------
shadowpwner
Other applications have tried to address this already. An example I can think
of on the top of my head is Hellotxt, but I'm sure there are others.

------
andymatic
He thinks he invented cross-posting?

